# Heater Air Flow Adjustment



## tdmedeiros (Jan 19, 2018)

I recently purchased a 2010 keystone outback 268RL and I am trying to figure out how to regulate the airflow between the 3 floor heater ducts. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm quite sure there is no simple means to regulate the flow between the floor registers, with the exception of restricting one or two of them.

Maybe this will help; Several years ago I went to a local sign shop and got a piece of magnetic sign material. The stuff they print and apply to business vehicles. I cut them to fit the floor registers (and painted them) for the purpose of keeping out dirt.

They adhere very well, and work to restrict flow, providing more flow where you want it. For our morning coffee, we occasionally put one of these covers over the bedroom register to more quickly heat the living area.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tdmedeiros (Jan 19, 2018)

Thank you very much, that is a great idea. I really appreciate your feedback. Have a great day!!!


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

Ours came with pretty cheap plastic non adjustable louvers on the floor vents. Found some nicer metal adjustable ones at Home Depot that work great. Measure before you buy!

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbilt-4-in-x-10-in-Brown-Floor-Diffuser-H150MB-04X10/202525038


----------

